# Can anyone find tie rods?



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

My mechanic (who I trust) says the outer tie rods are bad on my '05 GTO. He says he looked and couldn't find anyone carrying a replacement. So I went to my parts friend at Advance, he searched up and down and also couldn't find a replacement for me. They both suggested Moog as a good brand for my purposes. I was wondering if anyone here knew where to find them, or had a part number or if svede is fabricating them in his basement or something, anything, I need new tires and a front alignment bad!

Sent from my EVO using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Kollar Racing Products. They are made by Roadsafe.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

x2 for Kollar. Andy is a stand up guy too.


----------



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome thanks guys. I never new about Kollar. I'm like a kid on Christmas over here  thanks again

Sent from my EVO using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

